# [Q] Is there a way to speed up Windows 10 Mobile animations?



## black_hawk1990 (Apr 30, 2017)

Dear fellas,

I was wondering if there was a registry / script edit that can control the speed of Windows 10 Mobile animations? I know that for the full Windows 10 there is, but what about Mobile? Even in iOS there is a way to do so, so why not on W10M? 

I've tried searching the registry, looking for anything that might have to do with it, but had no luck.

Please let me know.


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 30, 2017)

black_hawk1990 said:


> Dear fellas,
> 
> I was wondering if there was a registry / script edit that can control the speed of Windows 10 Mobile animations? I know that for the full Windows 10 there is, but what about Mobile? Even in iOS there is a way to do so, so why not on W10M?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this Disable animations via registry

Create the registry and add the value, remember to respect the type


----------



## black_hawk1990 (Apr 30, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> Try this Disable animations via registry
> 
> Create the registry and add the value, remember to respect the type

Click to collapse



This is for Windows 10, not Mobile. When I navigate to:
HKCU > Control Panel > Desktop, there isn't "WindowMetrics" parameter to edit the value.

So again, my question is that: is there a registry edit for Windows 10 Mobile?


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 30, 2017)

black_hawk1990 said:


> This is for Windows 10, not Mobile. When I navigate to:
> HKCU > Control Panel > Desktop, there isn't "WindowMetrics" parameter to edit the value.
> 
> So again, my question is that: is there a registry edit for Windows 10 Mobile?

Click to collapse



You didn't even bother to try adding the key... lol.



black_hawk1990 said:


> "WindowMetrics" parameter to edit the value.

Click to collapse



Create WindowMetrics and create the value MinAnimate with the mentioned value.


----------



## black_hawk1990 (May 1, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> You didn't even bother to try adding the key... lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Create WindowMetrics and create the value MinAnimate with the mentioned value.

Click to collapse



I am using Interop Tools, version 1.9, but I can't seem to be able to add a key.

Should I be using a different tool?


----------



## marianodelfino (May 1, 2017)

black_hawk1990 said:


> I am using Interop Tools, version 1.9, but I can't seem to be able to add a key.
> 
> Should I be using a different tool?

Click to collapse



Install the dependencies and go to sidebar: unlock -> restore ndtk -> reboot device. You now should be able to edit the registry.


----------



## black_hawk1990 (May 1, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> Install the dependencies and go to sidebar: unlock -> restore ndtk -> reboot device. You now should be able to edit the registry.

Click to collapse



I am already able to do so, I have Interop Tools fully functional, and I've played with the registry many times. But again, I am not able to add a key to that destination.


----------



## pijalaccount (May 10, 2017)

black_hawk1990 said:


> I am already able to do so, I have Interop Tools fully functional, and I've played with the registry many times. But again, I am not able to add a key to that destination.

Click to collapse



just create new path for these key should work, some key for mobile are hidden by default


----------



## Nightsteed (May 10, 2017)

black_hawk1990 said:


> I am already able to do so, I have Interop Tools fully functional, and I've played with the registry many times. But again, I am not able to add a key to that destination.

Click to collapse



You need to use the registry editor, not the registry browser to add keys.


----------



## DLS123 (May 14, 2017)

This key does nothing on mobile.


----------



## Yash Agarwal windows (May 26, 2017)

*you can do this*

by using vcreg and custom PFD in registry editor there is a tweaks page where u can make live tiles faster


----------

